# Bootybabe Feb 06



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Booty by name, booty by nature!

Nice glutes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

thanxs

it does draw attention a lot 

the dancing and gym keeps it hard as a rock


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Just need a frontal shot now don't we.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice one, you have a nice body girl.


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

:shock:


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Looking good, good tanning too

porno-style bed covers....

hehe


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

thats at one of my F buddies places not mine


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

BootyBabe said:


> thats at one of my F buddies places not mine


i take it your pretty open when it comes to relationships then?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

yes still young i aint being stuck with someone, plus i like both sides of the fence so depends on my mood, if its female of male i want


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

f**k buddies is the way to go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

yes, too right, no hassle just good sex.

and can have as many as u want


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes...we will have to give each other a good seeing to one day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

hahaha

what makes u think u could handle me :wink:


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

ha ha ha ha hoo ha.

You have a point there actually.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

ha ha ha ha hoo ha.

You have a point there actually.

_________________

LOL :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

i think it would be quite funny if bootybabe turned out to be a big hairy arsed builder from yorkshire who had downloaded some pics from a website :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2006)

lmao well it wont be the first time


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

nice pics Bootybabe


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2006)

Great pics you look fine girl


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

wats wrong wi hairy arse blokes from yorkshire like eh eh lol


----------



## Nidge1466867923 (Jul 22, 2005)

iam the tank said:


> wats wrong wi hairy arse blokes from yorkshire like eh eh lol


They got hairy arses :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Casanova_2ml (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice!!!! Perfect!!!!


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice body :mrgreen:


----------



## Casanova_2ml (Apr 11, 2005)

hi all

heummm what is the date of you and me maried

:wink:

eh eh very beautiful body! perfect body for me... :wink: :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

May be getting a little confused here, but was under the impression this was for progress pics for bodybuilders and/or those aspiring to be such...............??? And for constructive comments on whats right/what to change etc??

Nothing wrong with the odd compliment but there are other types of websites more suited to discussions about fxck buddies and being bisexual.

Just my 2 cents worth.

Was about to post some before and after pics, but if thats the typical reaction, I think I shall not.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

This is not the place for talk about f*ck buddies and being bisexual etc, please don't feel ashamed to post up your genuine bodybuilding pics....


----------



## dongle (May 19, 2006)

zara-leoni said:


> May be getting a little confused here, but was under the impression this was for progress pics for bodybuilders and/or those aspiring to be such...............??? And for constructive comments on whats right/what to change etc??
> 
> Nothing wrong with the odd compliment but there are other types of websites more suited to discussions about fxck buddies and being bisexual.
> 
> ...


Yeh people do get carried away in some threads but by the looks of things all this was a while back and hopefully they got it out of there system if you did get any bother im sure nick would sort it out sharpish for ya.


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

half the guys who posted on this haven't been on the board for some time now and this started before the current owners took over.

We have lost members because of the stance we've taken on people talking crap on the board and banned a lot of people for no paying attention to warnings on stuff like this.

You must bear in mind ZL that in any envioroment that is vast majority male and a woman is seen semi clad there will be comments, mostly tongue in cheek and meant to be fun.

If your concerned about a dozen guys saying they think your hot on here please never try to compete, your be in a g-string in front of 250-500 guys and 50-150 females (some of which WILL be gay or bi), you may not here the comments but they'll be out there.

And then there is the over critical ones who'll be saying "her arse if fat" "her condition is poor" or "she's scrawny and overdieted" "she doesn't have enough muscle" even worse if the "She looks to blokey" ones come out.

Bodybuilding is not for the feight hearted or wallflowers and this place is better than most for innuendo comments.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

I am more than aware of all that - I have my own forum - physique - and post on several others. In addition I know first hand what goes on at shows and manage a supplements shop and website. So believe me I am no stranger to the world you talk about and I have NO problems with it.

As for being in a male dominated environment - 14 years on the doors has made me pretty much immune to that.

My point however was picked up on and answered correctly by the two people above - the odd comment about looking good and tongue in cheek remark is fine, I just thought that this particular thread took it a bit too far, and that in particular, the female who had put up the pictures was entirely missing the point of the forum. Was she planning to compete? Was there a Before and After comparison? Does she actually train? What was she hoping to achieve? Did anyone post and constructive comments ie work more on this or that? None of the above as far as I saw.

I have posted progress pics on other forums and yes - had the odd "nice knickers Zara" comment which I take as a bit of banter, but also had some useful and constructive criticism too. Usually "stop eating pies you fat bxstard" LMAO!


----------



## Fortdaddy (Mar 4, 2006)

What other forums did you post your pics on? So I can see.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

My own, (physique bodyshop), Moray Muscle and Ripped Glutes I think?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

oops....... am I allowed to say my company name or is it not allowed? :roll:


----------



## Fortdaddy (Mar 4, 2006)

I think it's ok when you are giving me a reference. As long as you aren't trying to advertise it or anything.


----------



## Fortdaddy (Mar 4, 2006)

Just checked out your pics. Your in outstanding condition. Super nice abs. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

lol - cheers. Managing to stay off the pies. LMAO!


----------



## gareth3212 (Mar 24, 2007)

very nice very impressed


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Not even worth all the agro. She posted up some pics on a site she knew would be dominated by blokes very clearly so she would get attention, and she got it (albeit that it shouldn't really be on here). If a female posted up pics to show progress and to gain genuine critique, that she would get, and probably the odd freindly, flirty comment.


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Yup

Ur a good looking lass in great shape,

R


----------



## skep0ne (Mar 11, 2007)

Despite all the opinions that has been posted in reference to Bootybabe, I have to say her body is fit but definitely could be improved in some areas. On that same note, with accordance to other simialr opinions about the sexual talk, it is very unnecessary and should be taken in consideration that this forum is not a hangout but a place to evolve in the field of bodybuilding.

there goes my 3 cents.

(new pics comming soon, may 06)


----------

